# Hey!



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Wake up people!
Orie, Kara, Terri and all. I need some inspiration!





I'm going to take my holga out soon. I just need to find somewhere that'll develop and print the film. I might use some 35mm and ask for a contact sheet to. We still haven't had any real nasty weather either. I want some front and snow.


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, and what was the link to that alternative site? I've searched and can't find it.


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's just alternativephotography.com.     

I haven't seen any Polaroid stuff from you in a month of Sundays, Ferny!  I'd say you need to git crackin'!!   Heck, I even managed to put up some old stuff, I've been so lame.


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, erm, I, you know, thingy.... weather....  :Scratch:

Thanks for the link. I thought it was alternativetechniques.com or something along those lines. But it doesn't exist. Your link isn't working right now. I'll try in the morning (it's 11:30pm right now).


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, that's cause it wasn't a real link, muffin.   It was just to refresh your memory.       Try this:

www.alternativephotography.com


----------



## Karalee (Jan 5, 2005)

I think on sunday I shall take the polaroid out. I really wanna try runnin 35mm through my holga. Let us know how it goes Ferny


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, that's cause it wasn't a real link, muffin.   It was just to refresh your memory.       Try this:
> 
> www.alternativephotography.com


I know, I copy and pasted it. It just wouldn't load. 



> I really wanna try runnin 35mm through my holga. Let us know how it goes Ferny


I've got to find something worth taking a picture of first. It's kinda hard without a car. :|


----------

